# Axel paddles



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've searched here and another site and neither have any info on axel paddles. How good are they? 
Are there any cons, like wear and tear on the bike? 
How much and were can I get them? 
Do I need one or 2 (seen some pics of ppl with just 1) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have lots of info on them... just need to search better.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/22-honda/22344-question-yall-paddles.html


----------

